# Heat n Glo gas fireplace lights then goes out



## DK 416 (Jan 2, 2022)

I have an older Heat n glo gas fireplace model escape 130-c
It has remote control electronic  ignition.
I have lived in this house about 6 years and it worked until about a year ago.
I had it inspected and was determined the pilot assembly should be changed.
I order 2202-013 (the correct heat n glo pilot assembly).
I installed it and it lit fine.   I put glass on and it lit fine.
the next day I lit it and it lit fine but shut off after about 10 seconds.
Of course the pilot lights first, stays on and heats the metal rod and then the  main fire starts.
now it shuts off after about 10 seconds.     what is the problem here?
hoping I don't need to call in a pro.   Any suggestion is appreciated.
pic below is of the old pilot assembly before fully removed.    Next pic is when it was running fine yesterday.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 2, 2022)

Does it go out if the glass is off?
Does the pilot go out as well?


----------



## DK 416 (Jan 3, 2022)

I just tried it again with glass on and off and does the same.   pilot lights, then main fire lights and after a few seconds everything shuts off.   The control shows 4 red flashes and one green flash after this happens.    I reset the controls and it lights again, but only for a few seconds.    It is a new pilot assembly so it should work fine.   the gas pressure seems fine as well.    I will take a video later and post it.    this is the same thing that happened with the old pilot assembly.       looking at the manual could be, faulty ground, low pressure, faulty pilot assembly.    I don't think it is any of these.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 3, 2022)

Remove the ground screw & install the ground in a new location, just for grins...


----------



## DK 416 (Jan 3, 2022)

I will move the ground tonight.   In meantime I shot some video here:








						Fireplace
					

4 new items added to shared album




					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Lennox65 (Jan 4, 2022)

DK 416 said:


> I will move the ground tonight.   In meantime I shot some video here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a known problem with these models but I can't remember the specifics.
It had to do with needing a heat shield in the valve area to protect from overheating. I was able to warranty it at the time( about 5 years ago) and received the heat shield and new module.


----------



## DK 416 (Jan 4, 2022)

it looks like there is some shielding you can see in the photos.   does this look like the shielding is in place?    this fireplace did work fine for about 4 or 5 years when I moved in so I don't think this is the issue...but maybe.   
I will change the ground soon and see if that makes any difference.
another note is the other day I did light it with glass in place and it stayed lit for the evening (watched a hockey game).


----------



## DK 416 (Jan 4, 2022)

I redid the ground connection as Daksi suggested and it is working again.   Thank you Daksi.
Happy New year!


----------



## DK 416 (Jan 7, 2022)

Bad news.  It worked for a day or two then stopped.   I figured it must be the ground again even though nothing moved.   so redid the ground and back to doing the same thing again.   pilot lights, fireplace lights then about 5 seconds later fireplace goes out then pilot.    I am thinking maybe I should measure the output from the pilot assembly?   any other ideas?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 7, 2022)

Have you tried turning it on with the switch on the module underneath?


----------



## DK 416 (Jan 7, 2022)

Do you mean there is a switch on the valve that can manually over ride the pilot assembly?   I think this is what you mean.     or are you referring to the receiver for the remote?   I can look and try this.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 7, 2022)

I don't know which remote you're using, but there is always a switch underneath the firebox for lighting the unit, somewhere...


----------



## DK 416 (Jan 7, 2022)

a repair person just told me on the phone that these units had some issues and they have had to replace the valve and control unit before, because of intermittant problems.   I am hoping that is not the case.   may contact heat n glo.


----------



## DK 416 (Jan 7, 2022)

this is the remote.


----------



## DK 416 (Jan 7, 2022)

ok I went to look again and tried removing all the logs and flame proof material on the bottom of fireplace.     I must have had some holes blocked because now once again it works fine.    I put the logs back and lit it again and all good.   I will do the close up and install the glass and surround and hope it continues to work.   
Bob thank you again for your help.


----------



## DK 416 (Jan 8, 2022)

ok put everything back together.   used the fireplace last night for a few hours.   tested it a few times.      let it cool lit right up agian  fine.    thinking great now all is good.    today tried it...lit for about 5 seconds and shut off    will take off glass and see what is going on.     maybe this is one of those intermittant faults?


----------



## DK 416 (Jan 10, 2022)

arhh...sometimes it lights sometimes no.    not sure what to do but try it a few times over next few days.    maybe next time it wont light I will take logs out and try and play around with it.   any suggestions are appreciated as always.


----------



## DK 416 (Jan 25, 2022)

sometimes it wouldn't start and I would take the glass off and remove the logs and got her going and then put it back and worked ok.   now I can't get it going at all.   It has been very cold but that shouldn't matter?   Maybe I need to check the new ground again?   I shouldn't as it is wired well.   maybe these units have some issues as mentioned above?


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Jan 25, 2022)

Replace the control...


----------



## DK 416 (Jan 25, 2022)

do you mean the unit that the remote controls?     it does light each time for around 10 seconds then shuts off.   does the control, control the valve based on the  flame/heat sensor?


----------

